# need ideas for a new exotic pet



## haderz (Jul 20, 2009)

i already keep a corn snake and a royal python and im after another pet. 

it can be anything realy, snake, lizard, invertebrate, fish etc etc

the only main things i am looking for from this pet is that i can have a very nicely set up tank and i will be able to view the pet easily preferably during the day but the night would be totaly fine. also the viv size has to be a maximum of 4 x 2 x 4 (l x d x h) but it can be anything smaller. it would also have to be okay with at least occasional handling.

thanks for all your help

Alex


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

You should buy something that you like, not what others suggest. Your own research can be beneficial.:whistling2: 

I'd suggest a chameleon


----------



## haderz (Jul 20, 2009)

yes but ideas can also be helpfull. i would like people to give me ideas andthen i research those animals, mainly because people might have kept these pets before and know what they are like.


im fascinated by yamen chams can anyone share some light on these please?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

a pair or trio of collared lizards would love a 4 x 2 x 4


----------



## Modern Dinosaurs (Aug 14, 2008)

A pair of corn snakes :devil:


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

well it really depends on how much you are willing to pay cos u could have :

water dragons..gorgeous friendly lizards, beautiful looking and great fun to own but need large enclosure, heat, lights and misitng regularly ,,,also as they are WATER dragons they should have access to a large area of water as they love swimming and also defecate in the water...so this needs to be easy to clean too and also have filter etc installed to keep the water clean...

Beardies again really fun lizards but again need large enclosure, heat, lights, lots of logs and things in thier vivs to enable them to either be high up or down on the ground..(they decide!! although mine tend to be up on the branches under the heat lamp for most of the day)

Tarantula...if u like spiders then get a tarantula...many people think that spiders dont really do much but ud be suprised...ours in always walking about her viv, webbing, digging and generally really fun to watch..on the handling side u can handle them but research into this is a must as spiders can die very easily from falls and shock

Scorpions are cool too

or u could go for my fave and get a couple of rats!! rats are amazing little creatures, dont cost the earth, are super friendly and loyal to thier owners and soooo much fun...as long as thier cage is large enough for the amount of rats kept and there are hammocks, tubes and toys in the cage and u handle them regularly u will have a happy little friend for a good couple of years!!


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

haderz said:


> i already keep a corn snake and a royal python and im after another pet.
> 
> it can be anything realy, snake, lizard, invertebrate, fish etc etc
> 
> ...


:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## ObsessedWithSerpents (Sep 2, 2009)

Get a dwarf boa from john berry reptiles. They are beautiful especially the berry blood boas and the sunset boas


----------



## samiboy (Sep 1, 2009)

a group of anoles


----------

